# Any idea what this fish is?



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

I can't figure out what species (or even genus!) of fish this is. Anyone?


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Could it be Longnosed Distichodus (Distichodus lussoso)?? It's hard to tell with the small pic


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Nannostomus espei_

They're nice, but can be hard to find and expensive.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

oh wow....that's an interesting fish


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

also known as simply espei pencilfish


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Yep, N. espei. Common name, barred pencilfish.

http://israquarium.co.il/Fish/Nannostomus/


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

supersmirky said:


> oh wow....that's an interesting fish


Indeed! I keep finding these rare fish in the Amano and Amanoesque aquaria photos as I go about my research. Another oddity (because not in the general trade here yet) was _Megalamphodus roseus_. And both indeed were in Japanese tanks. And both, as I see now, were described as new to Science in the late 20th century. By the way, the _M. roseus _is also nice. Is it easier to find than _Nannostomus_? (and easier to care for?).


----------



## cobber (Dec 4, 2008)

Your tank 's so great!


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

cobber said:


> Your tank 's so great!


I hope you are not referring to me, as in "your tank"! If so you have misread my post.
The tank with the _Nannostomus _is one of several entered into an Amano sponsored competition.
Awesome, yes; mine? no.


----------



## gasteriaphile (Nov 25, 2008)

*Any idea what this fish is? Number 2*

Y'all did such a good job on the last quiz, I am hoping someone will see this new tank (see attached image) and tell me what fish species these guys are. Thanks in advance! gasteriaphile
P.S. Congo Tetras?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Correct, those are Congo Tetras or _Phenacogrammus interruptus_. Much easier to find and care for than _N. espei_.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

N. Espei aren't hard to care for in my experience. Rather hardy actually, as long as you don't let them jump out of the tank.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

http://aquaworld.netfirms.com/Characoidei/American/Nannostomus/Nannostomus_espei.htm

^ would beg to differ (another profile, this one in English)


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I beg to differ with your differing. I have found them pretty easy to keep but have not bred them. They fared much better then cardinal tetras did in the same tank. Anubias Design has them relatively often. Heavily planted tank. w/some peat in the filter, ei co2, etc.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

marrow said:


> I beg to differ with your differing. I have found them pretty easy to keep but have not bred them. They fared much better then cardinal tetras did in the same tank. Anubias Design has them relatively often. Heavily planted tank. w/some peat in the filter, ei co2, etc.


Generally when a specific species requires special parameters (ie. like soft water, acidic water using peat, leaf litter, etc.) to thrive they are considered difficult.


----------

